# New tape tech bazooka for sale.



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a new tape tech bazooka for sale. I have used it a couple times. I put a 3 point creaser wheel on it. I originally bought it for a back up zook but it turns out I never use it. I would like to get $1000 for it since the thing is like new. I maybe taped out one house with it.


----------

